
Number Worlds - alvil
http://www.numberworlds.com/
======
kseistrup
Whenever I look up a number, I see the same representation for Base 10 and
Base 11 — see e.g. 1000:

[http://www.numberworlds.com/numbers/1000](http://www.numberworlds.com/numbers/1000)

In Base 11 that should be 82a.

